# Ziwi chew treats / bones



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Are these "ok" to use, e.g. the deer shank bone wrapped in esophagus? ZiwiPeak Natural DEER SHANK BONE Dog Chew 1 Pack - eBay (item 200584820044 end time Apr-07-11 20:30:50 PDT) says they are air dried not cooked or boiled or anything, so I'd think they'd be OK but wanted to see what the professional opinions are, before I shell out buku bucks for teeny little chew bones!  Thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I personally would pass. I don't like weight bearing bones like that, especially dried out ones. Maybe if it was fresh from the deer - then yeah! But no, I don't like those prepackaged dry bones - I think they are tooth breakers.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds good Tracy. I feel like they are bored of their bullies and I am on the hunt for some alternatives!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I got those at Ziwipeak and my chis could careless for them....


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

my girls love ostritch tendons and they last AGES!!!


----------

